# Completed Cichlid Tank



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

55lb concrete & foam background.. Was concerned about ph levels from the concrete but the water test are perfect....



<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19290&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=19290&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's a beautiful looking tank. Exactly the look I want to go for on my next tank!


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks , It was a lot of work but I love it ...


DeJay126 said:


> That's a beautiful looking tank. Exactly the look I want to go for on my next tank!


----------

